# I just had to share these with you



## Bob Wemm (Sep 20, 2013)

I scored 5 of these blanks and very sadly there are no more.

These three are sanded only to 400g, no other finish yet, even the bottoms have not been done. But I reckon the colour is just fabulous and I couldn't wait any longer to show you.:biggrin::biggrin:

The largest one of these is 8in diameter.

Can anyone tell me what the wood is, I have an idea but am not sure?????? 

Cheers,

Bob.


----------



## lyonsacc (Sep 20, 2013)

Very nice Bob!  The color in the grain is beautiful.  

But, seriously, you are the wood species genius here  . . . .

Dave


----------



## Justturnin (Sep 20, 2013)

Wow Bob, looks amazing.  Great color contrast!!!  Beautiful stuff.  Not sure about the species but I am sure it is in the rules that you have to share EVERYTHING with us not just these :biggrin:


----------



## gimpy (Sep 20, 2013)

Very nice indeed, I want to say the wood is Ambrosia maple


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 20, 2013)

Great looking bowls.


----------



## jj9ball (Sep 20, 2013)

Those look great. If I had to guess, I would say it is boxelder.


----------



## The Penguin (Sep 20, 2013)

Hills Weeping Fig...I'm sure of it.


----------



## robutacion (Sep 20, 2013)

lyonsacc said:


> Very nice Bob!  The color in the grain is beautiful.
> 
> *But, seriously, you are the wood species genius here  . . . .*
> 
> Dave



Well Bob, I reckon Dave go you here, by the "curlies...!":biggrin::biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------



## Bob Wemm (Sep 20, 2013)

lyonsacc said:


> Very nice Bob! The color in the grain is beautiful.
> 
> But, seriously, you are the wood species genius here . . . .
> 
> Dave


 

Dave, I don't know about that, but I can say that it is not Box Elder, nor is it Hills weeping fig.:wink:


----------



## bobjackson (Sep 20, 2013)

Beautiful wood. Nice work.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Sep 20, 2013)

my first thought was ambrosia maple, too.


----------



## fitty (Sep 20, 2013)

Bob,


It's really hard tell from the pictures. I think I could identify, I'll send you my address and let you know when it arrives. 

No worries on compensation, my services would be free of charge.


----------



## keithlong (Sep 20, 2013)

Nice bowls, I am gonna say it is spalted maple.


----------



## lyonsacc (Sep 20, 2013)

Maybe I should have said genus instead of genius?

I'll go with:
spalted blue gum
cape beech
tulipwood

keep in mind, while I have probably made 500 guesses at wood species over the past year, I was right once!


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 20, 2013)

Looking at the out side edges, I'd go with spalted English Walnut.

Many would say "You know nothing PaulDoug"

Beautiful wood and a nice job turning and finishing it.


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 20, 2013)

Bob, I don't know what wood it is but I know you have done marvelous work there.  Thank you for sharing.

Ray


----------



## Bob Wemm (Sep 20, 2013)

lyonsacc said:


> Maybe I should have said genus instead of genius?
> 
> I'll go with:
> spalted blue gum
> ...


 
OK. None of the guesses are even close, so I will have to tell you what it is.
It most certainly is a freak of nature that occurred in this tree and will probably never be repeated. 
It is an Australian Wattle (Acacia), and known in the area where it grows as "GOLDEN WATTLE". This particular tree was branded "NEW GOLDEN WATTLE" as the colours were so different from previous collections by the Guy I got it from.

Thank you for playing.:wink:

Bob.


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 20, 2013)

Here in America we call Colden Wattle, English Walnut!:biggrin:


----------



## BayouPenturner (Sep 20, 2013)

I first thought it was spalled boxelder


----------



## Dalepenkala (Sep 20, 2013)

Bob beautiful work!  Love the wood!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Sep 20, 2013)

PaulDoug said:


> Here in America we call Colden Wattle, English Walnut!:biggrin:



Oh..  but here in the northeast, we call english walnut Ambrosia Maple! :biggrin:


----------



## Russknan (Sep 20, 2013)

Bob, I'm almost going to have to ask you to stop with the pictures. You are giving me "bowl envy." Beautiful, as usual! Russ


----------



## robutacion (Sep 20, 2013)

Bob Wemm said:


> lyonsacc said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I should have said genus instead of genius?
> ...



Well, that "guy" you got them from, is a lucky bastard to get wood like that, in the first place and you may be right, getting another tree with that sort of colours and grains, would a super find and you would have lot more blanks to play with, huh...???

Maybe, they weren't his last blanks in stock...!:wink::biggrin:

Nice stuff, mate...!

Cheers
George


----------



## The Penguin (Sep 21, 2013)

NewLondon88 said:


> PaulDoug said:
> 
> 
> > Here in America we call Colden Wattle, English Walnut!:biggrin:
> ...


whatever ya'll call it where you are, I call it Hills Weeping Fig.


----------



## Bob Wemm (Sep 21, 2013)

PaulDoug said:


> Here in America we call Colden Wattle, English Walnut!:biggrin:


 
Fair enough, I'll have to pay that.

Bob:biggrin:


----------



## pinelumber (Sep 21, 2013)

*wood*

Well Bob I bet you the wood is from Austeralia.I sure isn't any of the woods I sent you.  Have you gotten your package yet 19 blanks??


Dennis 
Pine Lumber:bananen_smilies104::RockOn:


----------



## Bob Wemm (Sep 22, 2013)

pinelumber said:


> Well Bob I bet you the wood is from Austeralia.I sure isn't any of the woods I sent you. Have you gotten your package yet 19 blanks??
> 
> 
> Dennis
> Pine Lumber:bananen_smilies104::RockOn:


 
No Dennis,  it hasn't arrived yet.  Shouldn't be long though.

Bob.


----------



## johncrane (Sep 22, 2013)

Excellent find Bob! the colors are amazing, would've had you glued to the lathe i'd say.


----------

